# bikefestival riva del garda 2014



## powderJO (16. April 2014)

hola,

habe eben gesehen, dass es keine freie streckenwahl mehr gibt - zumindest nicht für die extrema. wie sieht das bei den anderen strecken aus?


----------



## ctwitt (17. April 2014)

Klar hast Du freie Streckenwahl, nur Deine Auswahl mußt Du etwas früher treffen 

Die Strecken haben jetzt auch unterschiedliche Preise und für die extrema brauchst du eine Lizenz oder ein Sporttauglichkeitsatest. Und die Strecken werden sepperat gestartet.

Im übrigen finde ich es viel besser, wenn man je Strecke einzeln ausschreibt. Dann hat man erstens nicht das Problem, dass man nicht weis ob der Konkurent die gleiche Strecke fährt und zweitens mußman nicht die ganze Zeit überlegen ob und welche Strecke man fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlockeGT (17. April 2014)

Sehe ich auch so. Noch 2 Wochen... Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## powderJO (17. April 2014)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Klar hast Du freie Streckenwahl, nur Deine Auswahl mußt Du etwas früher treffen
> 
> Die Strecken haben jetzt auch unterschiedliche Preise und für die extrema brauchst du eine Lizenz oder ein Sporttauglichkeitsatest. Und die Strecken werden sepperat gestartet.
> 
> Im übrigen finde ich es viel besser, wenn man je Strecke einzeln ausschreibt. Dann hat man erstens nicht das Problem, dass man nicht weis ob der Konkurent die gleiche Strecke fährt und zweitens mußman nicht die ganze Zeit überlegen ob und welche Strecke man fährt.



ist das tatsächlich so? extreme als uci rennen stimmt, aber beim rest erschließt sich mir das nicht ganz. bis auf die extreme kosten auch alle gleich. und nein, für mich ist es kein vorteil mich vorher entscheiden zu müssen, weil ich es gut fand, es von der tagesform abhängig machen zu können, was man letztendlich fährt.


----------



## thof (17. April 2014)

Fahre zum ersten Mal mit. Kann mir jemand was über die Schwierigkeit der Abfahrten sagen? Sollen ja technisch sein ... S1, 2,3 ...?
Racing Ralph sind wohl nicht zu empfehlen, oder? Wie sieht es mit Maxxis aus?


----------



## powderJO (17. April 2014)

racing ralph sind kein problem, solange es trocken ist. hatte ich letztes jahr (grande) auch drauf. trails s0 - s1.


----------



## JensL (17. April 2014)

wollte eigentlich auch erst während des Rennen entscheiden, ob Grande oder Extrema...Schade.
Kann mir jemand was zur Extrema (dritter und letzter Anstieg / Abfahrt) sagen? Bin letztes Jahr die Grande gefahren. Danke


----------



## thof (17. April 2014)

Danke! Hoffe das gilt auch für die Extrema ...


----------



## powderJO (17. April 2014)

thof schrieb:


> Danke! Hoffe das gilt auch für die Extrema ...



ja, gilt auch da. bin die trails alle schon gefahren - wenn auch nicht alle im rennen. 


tja, was ist jetzt mit den strecken unterhalb der extrema - freie streckenwahl oder nicht?


----------



## powderJO (18. April 2014)

also - info vom veranstalter: auf piccola und grande kann man weiterhin beliebig die strecke wechseln.


----------



## mika97 (21. April 2014)

Hallo,
ich werde dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal beim Marathon in Riva starten (die Piccola Strecke) und habe da noch einige Fragen, auf die ich auf der Homepage des Veranstalters keine Antworten finde. Start ist laut Homepage "nachts" ab 7:50 Uhr. Ich werde ab 1.5. im südöstlichen Eck (Lazise/Bardolino) vom Gardasee Kurzurlaub machen und plane, erst am Samstag Morgen in den Norden zu fahren. Laut Navi brauch ich ca. 1 Stunde nach Riva. Wieviel Zeit muss ich einplanen für Stau? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es am Samstag Morgen eng wird, wenn halb München vom Brenner kommt. Und wieviel Zeit brauche ich für Auto parken, Startnummer holen, etc.? Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand von den erfahrenen Teilnehmern ein paar Tipps geben könnte.
Viele Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (21. April 2014)

ich würde mit der fahrt mindestens 2 stunden einplanen, besser noch ne halbe mehr.


----------



## CubElite (21. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn jemand die letztjährige Ronda Grande als GPS-Track aufgezeichnet hat, würde ich mich über die Zusendung per PN sehr freuen.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2014)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qbyttnedjtjgtnfb


----------



## blumi (29. April 2014)

Kennt jemand ein paar schöne Touren am Gardasee für die Tage vorher zum Biken? 
Oder ne gute Seite wo welche vorgestellt werden?


----------



## yes2weekend (29. April 2014)

Ich bin an dem Wochenende grob in der Nähe, werde aber kein Rad mithaben / nicht selber fahren können...
Lohnt es sich zum gucken hinzufahren? Is das cool um mal n paar neue Sachen probe zu fahren?


----------



## thof (29. April 2014)

@powderJO: Fährst Du eigentlich die Grande oder Extrema?
Soll ja feucht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scooter_werner (30. April 2014)

blumi schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein paar schöne Touren am Gardasee für die Tage vorher zum Biken?
> Oder ne gute Seite wo welche vorgestellt werden?


Schau mal hier:
http://www.lagobiker.it/map.php?area=wheretogo&sez=itineraries&p=1&s=1


----------



## powderJO (30. April 2014)

thof schrieb:


> @powderJO: Fährst Du eigentlich die Grande oder Extrema?
> Soll ja feucht werden.



grande habe ich gemeldet. wenn es feucht wird, fahre ich eventuell auch gar nicht oder nur die kurze. bin eh nicht richtig fit und habe mir auch eigentlich geschworen nur noch zum spaß rennen zu fahren. und spaß macht es bei regen nun mal nicht sooo richtig ... wofür gibt es da so viele gute eisdielen, pizzerien?  und ein bißchen posen am festival geht auch im nassen ...


----------



## thof (3. Mai 2014)

Mein lieber Herr Gesangverein. Nach dem Dauerregen gestern war die Extrema heute wirklich extrem. Und mit Racing Ralph ne zusätzliche Challenge.
Die letzte Abfahrt mindestens S2!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## powderJO (3. Mai 2014)

tolles rennen:

leicht kränkelnd auf die piccola abgebogen. lag trotzdem ziemlich gut nach verhaltenem start und rechnete mir schon ne fahrzeit von knapp über 2h aus. dann bei kilometer 18 ungefähr "pfffft". reifen aufgeschlitzt, dichtmilch raus, dann das drecksventil nicht rausbekommen und mit geschultertem bike knappe 2 kilometer zur verpflegung gelaufen. dort hatte einer ne zange, neuen schlauch rein, aufgepumpt, pfffttt. wieder von vorne mit einem ersten leihschlauch, aber mir war schon klar, dass das nicht lange gut geht bei dem schlitz im reifen. gekommen bin ich bis kurz nach san giovanni, wieder platt. dann alles gelaufen bis zum ersten asphaltstück, noch mal einen schlauch bekommen von einem bikepärchen, die ne tour gemacht haben - der war kaum drin und direkt wieder platt. der nette helfer wollte auch noch den ersatzschlauch seiner freundin opfern für mich, aber das hätte eh nix gebracht. also auf der felge im schritttempo bis riva gerollt, die zwei kurzen trailstücke gelaufen. in riva total ausgeruht angekommen aber mit riesen-blasen an den füßen vom laufen … fahr / laufzeit 3 h + 45 minuten standzeiten … hurra. 

ein riesen dank an diverse helfer und spender von schläuchen. ganz besonders auch an den betreuer von pederzolli bikes, der mit mir versucht hat, das ventil rauszubekommen und mir auch noch einen schlauch überlassen hat.


----------



## powderJO (5. Mai 2014)

so, endlich wieder stabiles wlan - und endlich mal mein ergebnis gesehen. erkenntnis 1: so weit hinten war ich noch nie. erkenntnis 2: die kombinierte fahr- / laufzeit hätte noch fürs solide mittelfeld gereicht und selbst mit der standzeit habe ich es nicht auf den letzten platz geschaftt … eigentlich unpackbar ….


----------



## thof (5. Mai 2014)

Hier übrigens der Bericht vom ZDF: 
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...ag/video/2147396/Extremsport-statt-Dolce-Vita


----------



## AlBorland (5. Mai 2014)

Nachlese:
Wir sind zu viert nach Riva angereist und haben alle am Rennen teilgenommen. Zwei an der Picolo und zwei sind die Extrema gefahren.
Einen Tag vorher zur Einstimmung noch fix zum Tremalzo hoch und die Bikes über die Schneefelder getragen - eben die passende Erholung zur Rennvorbereitung ;-). Danach noch schnll zur Anmeldung. Vorab: Die Mädelz dort waren sehr freundlich. Das war super!
Danach waren wir jedoch etwas enttäuscht, dass es zur Anmeldung zwar einen Riesen-Stoffbeutel gab, aber außer einer Trinkflasche, zwei, drei Flyern und den Startnummern war nix drin. Letztes Jahr gabs noch ein T-Shirt und diverse Nahrungsergänzungen. Naja, kann man nix machen.
Wir sind bei der Extrema in Block B gestartet. Da wir nur Hobbybiker sind und nicht um den Sieg fahren, empfanden wir das viel angenehmer als letztes Jahr, als quasi eine Traube agressiver und brüllender Chaoten um einen herumfuhren. Für unseren Block war das also schonmal ein Fortschritt zum letzten Jahr.
Die beiden Picolo-Fahrer konnten keine derart guten Erfahrungen machen und wurden eben mehrmals von genannten Gruppierungen bedrängt. Hier sollte der Veranstalter mal überlegen, ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre, die Picolo, bei der auch relativ unerfahrene Biker starten, auf eine alternative Route zu legen, die nicht soviel Berührungspunkte mit der Grande und Extrema hat. Das ist ja auch für die Elite-Fahrer gefährlich, wenn derart viele Biker die Trails blockieren.
Unsere Rennen war soweit prima. Wetter war gut, Anstiege sehr steil, Teils ebenfalls und ziemlich technisch. Aber für geübte Biker ist die Extrema zu 100% fahrbar.
Nun nochmal zur Kritik: Wie bereits erwähnt fahren wir nicht um den Sieg und sind daher eher am Ende zu suchen. Das jedoch um 14:25 Uhr die Schilder vom letzten Abzweig der Extrema (also zum letzten Anstieg) einfach weggeräumt wurden und auch kein Streckenposten mehr da war, empfand ich als ziemlich respektlos. Da fährt man 2000km durch Europa um mal 90km Rennen zu machen und dann sowas. Auch generell war die Beschilderung, speziell auf der Extrema nicht aussreichend. Noch 10 Schilder mehr hätten Wunder bewirkt. Und ich war nicht der einzige, der leicht frustriert 2km zurückgefahren ist.
Hier sollten sich die Macher mal an der Salzkammergut-Trophy orientieren. Hier wird alles möglich gemacht und auch der letzte, der ins Ziel kommt wird noch gefeiert. Und nicht wie in Riva, als der Moderator sagt: "So, jetzt sind nur noch ein paar Biker unterwegs - ich geh dann mal rüber (zur Siegererung o.ä.)" - ganz schön schwache Kür!
Und der Zauber mit der Sporttauglichkeitsbescheinigung und der Tageslizenz trägt jetzt auch nicht gerade zur Vereinfachung bei? Gescheiter wäre gewesen, wenn man für die Extrema einen Bike-Check fordert, anstatt einen Fahrer-Check. Die Biker, die sich für die Extrema entscheiden, werden schon wissen, ob sie fit sind. In Bad Goisern darf auch jeder auf die 211km gehen, der sich das antun möchte.

Fazit: Strecke anspruchsvoll, hat aber Spaß gemacht - Organisation gemessen an Bad Goisern leider nur Durchschnitt.

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## thof (5. Mai 2014)

Absolut richtig! Aber sogar die Profis haben das zu spüren bekommen.
Kulhavy und Ferreira hat das sogar den Sieg gekostet, denn die haben sich in der letzten Abfahrt verfahren, weil kein Schild/Streckenposten da war. Für ein UCI-Rennen gaaanz schwach.


----------



## powderJO (5. Mai 2014)

die beschilderung und streckenabsicherung auf der grande und extrema haben im letzten jahr schon für probleme gesorgt, auf der piccola hat es gepasst. die orga drumherum (anmeldung, verpfelgung) hat aber gepasst- nette leute da überall. die stimmung beim marathon ist schon immer so so lala - aber das festival insgesamt lebt und bietet schon eine gute stimmung finde ich. muss man im gesamtpaket sehen denke ich. 




> Das ist ja auch für die Elite-Fahrer gefährlich, wenn derart viele Biker die Trails blockieren.



meiner erfahrung nach sind es meist nicht die profis die brüllen, sondern die möchtegernprofis


----------



## Stucka (6. Mai 2014)

Hat eigentlich Jemand von Euch ein Fahrergeschenk bekommen (so wie angekündigt) oder sollte tatsächliche die Bike-Flasche DAS Fahrergeschenk sein?? Nur mal so am Rande.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (6. Mai 2014)

Mein Geschenk bestand nur aus der Flasche. Die habe ich gleich weiter verschenkt. Aber ehrlich gesagt, brauch ich auch keine Geschenke.


----------



## s_works (6. Mai 2014)

thof schrieb:


> Mein Geschenk bestand nur aus der Flasche. Die habe ich gleich weiter verschenkt. Aber ehrlich gesagt, brauch ich auch keine Geschenke.


 
Naja so ein roter Putzfetzen wäre schon nett gewesen bei 50 euro Startgeld....


----------



## powderJO (6. Mai 2014)

kein regen. war geschenk genug.


----------



## Catsoft (7. Mai 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> meiner erfahrung nach sind es meist nicht die profis die brüllen, sondern die möchtegernprofis



 Genau so is´es. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Ich hab da so meine Erfahrungen damals beim Grundig Cup mit dem "größten" deutschen Mountainbike gemacht...


----------



## scooter_werner (10. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand den gps track der extrema von diesem oder letztem Jahr?

Edit: hat sich erledigt, hab ihn bei outdooractive gefunden.


----------



## powderJO (12. Mai 2014)

der rennbericht:

http://u3hohemark-mtbteam.blogspot.de/2014/05/lauft-saisonstart-beim-riva-del-garda.html


----------



## UncleHo (12. Mai 2014)

AlBorland schrieb:


> Und der Zauber mit der Sporttauglichkeitsbescheinigung .... trägt jetzt auch nicht gerade zur Vereinfachung bei?


Die ist in Italien gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, egal ob Profi-, Amateur- oder Freizeitrennen. War früher schon immer ein Wunder, dass da keine gebraucht wurde.  Wurde in der Vergangenheit auch immer wieder diskutiert. Theoretisch müssten die auch bei den anderen Runden eine verlangen....


----------



## Bradikinin (12. Mai 2014)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Die ist in Italien gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, egal ob Profi-, Amateur- oder Freizeitrennen. War früher schon immer ein Wunder, dass da keine gebraucht wurde.  Wurde in der Vergangenheit auch immer wieder diskutiert. Theoretisch müssten die auch bei den anderen Runden eine verlangen....



Wieso braucht man dann für die Sella Ronda keine? Die große Runde hat noch ein paar mehr HM


----------



## UncleHo (12. Mai 2014)

Da müsste man sich jetzt in  die Wirren der italienischen Gesetze vertiefen. Hier verlangen sie sogar beim Einschreiben in den Fitnessclub so einen Mist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (12. Mai 2014)

Braucht man aber doch. Zumindest wars 2011 so.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

